

Jason Calacanis: Google Buzz is brilliant, Facebook just lost half its value. - aresant

REPRINTED FROM JASON'S NEWSLETTER:<p>BREAKING: Google Buzz is brilliant. Like ground-breaking, game-changing brilliant.<p>You can follow me here: http://www.google.com/buzz/jasoncalacanis/<p>My 30 second review of Google Buzz:<p>1. Google Buzz 1.0 is better than Facebook after six or seven years.<p>2. Facebook's history is one filled with stealing other people's innovations and doing them better (i.e. Zuckerberg has stolen every idea Evan Williams and the Twitter team have released). How ironic now that Google has out "Facebooked" Facebook. Google<p>3. Google has excellent privacy record and Facebook is a disaster.
Most folks do not trust Zuckerberg and Facebook any more because of their privacy record (filled with lawsuits) and because they steal every good idea they see (i.e. Twitter's innovations and FourSquare's checking in).<p>4. Google Buzz auto generates your network--this is MUCH better process than Facebook's.<p>5. Google Buzz is way faster than the sluggish Facebook--this is a HUGE advantage.<p>6. Google Buzz puts relies and updates into your GMAIL as threads--this is BRILLIANT and a HUGE advantage.<p>Facebook is going to see their traffic get cut in half by Google Buzz.<p>This really is game over for Facebook because you know Microsoft and Aol are going to copy Google Buzz as quick as they can. In fact, Aol would have a HUGE renaissance if they simply knocked off Google Buzz's exact feature set. You would than have a reason to keep your @aol email address.<p>This could actually derail the Facebook IPO. It's that serious.
Facebook usage is going to plummet in the next year or two because of this. There really is no reason for non-game playing people who use GMAIL to log into Facebook.<p>If Google Ads social gaming to Google Buzz Facebook is 2012's Pointcast.<p>Wow.... this is just stunning.<p>OK, questions to the smart folks on the list:<p>1. Have you used Google Buzz?
2. How is Google Buzz better than Facebook?
3. What advantages does Google Buzz have over Facebook?
4. What advantages does Facebook have over Google?
5. Did you see this coming?
6. What do you attribute Google's recent string of AMAZING products
including: Chrome, Android, Nexus One and Buzz?<p>all the best,<p>Jason
======
alttab
Facebook will still exist, but I think it will split the market.

Google will probably win young professionals that have a g-mail account and
use g-chat at work. Facebook is a target on your monitor in an office.

It may segment the Highschool and College kids from the older market, as
Facebook is ingrained into teen culture and they don't make quick shifts for
technological reasons.

